# maf issues or computer issues ?



## palmer765s (Jul 19, 2015)

hey guys got a 84 z31 AE 5 speed turbo and recently starting having some problems with it was out one night with a few friends drifting and decided to let the car idle and cool the turbo it just shut off wont start on its own got it jump started and it was in limp mode so i had it towed home and knowing nissan MAFs i went and got anohter one from a buddies parts car swapped them out and still nothing so then i started thinking it was fuel cause it would iudle on its own but had to start it on starting fluid but if you touched the throttle it wanted to choke out so i put a 255 pump in it got a new fpr and removed the filter to put a guage there just as a temp test still getting nothjing so then i thought the alt went bad and fried the ecu cause it was charging at diffrent rates either 11 or 15V so put a new alt on it and borrowed a buddies ecu from another turbo z its still not starting on its own i have 3 mafs for it 2 ecus and all new fuel system minus the injectors (DSM 450cc injectors are on the way) but as of today with the borrowed ecu in i can start it with the maf unplugged and it will go into limp mode of course but once i plug it in the car dies i did do the maf test with the back on the pins and all the readings are lower then when the fsm says could it be i have a bad maf ground or wires some where ? oh and it is also constantly blowing the main bat fuse in the bay. some one give me some advice 
i saw some where where some one said their speed sensor caused this could that be it ? im just so tired of throwing parts at it and nothing changing


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

....huh????


----------

